

Open Brain Computing Interface - bayesianhorse
http://openbci.com/

======
goodbyegti
It's mind blowingly expensive. A very quick breakdown of the main parts:

ADS1299 ~38USD for 1k+

ATMEGA328P ~ 2USD for 2k+

RFDuino ~ 20USD for 10 +

Accelerometer ~ 2USD for 1k+

Board ~ 5USD assembled for 1k+

I'm also not sure I'd want to have an RF module near a 24 bit ADC.

Total is probably around 75USD for 2k+. Simple layout as well.

~~~
fundamental
I was looking at mouser when you posted this and was getting fairly similar
numbers (though not quite as low). The price certainly does seem high.

What sort of markup would you normally expect for relatively simple electronic
projects like this?

~~~
goodbyegti
If it's been done nicely 100% would seem fair to me for a low volume project
like this. That's only my opinion however.

------
jbarrow
People interested in DIY neuroscience might also be interested in the
SpikerBox [1] and associated neuroscience course [2]. Although not in the same
vein as the OpenBCI, it provides a hacker-friendly way to learn about
principles in neuroscience and explore at your own pace.

[1]
[https://backyardbrains.com/products/spikerbox](https://backyardbrains.com/products/spikerbox)
[2] [http://mcb80x.org](http://mcb80x.org)

------
danmr
An open source EEG hardware project has existed for years in openEEG, Olimex
sells a surface-mount version with enclosure for $100 (though it is only two-
bipolar channels)
[https://www.olimex.com/Products/EEG/OpenEEG/](https://www.olimex.com/Products/EEG/OpenEEG/)

------
joedavison
I'm very interested in this hardware, but the price has been a deterrent for
me as well. I would have ordered it already for $199. But for $449 + extra for
the electrodes, etc., it's a pretty serious investment for a fairly unknown
device.

My main interest in this tech is to be able to build a machine learning
classifier for meditative states. Then when I have that classifier, I'd like
to make a simple mobile app that lets people "record" and "measure" their
meditation sessions.

~~~
bayesianhorse
You can do that with the Mindwave Mobile for around $150, and there are
cheaper and more expensive versions available...

~~~
casualobserver
Too low resolution to do that sort of science. Mindwave Mobile is only a
single channel.

~~~
bayesianhorse
The device seems to be designed for Neurofeedback, and it can measure
frequencies relatively accurately. It has two built-in feedback measures
"attention" (mindfulness meditation) and "meditation" (more like loving
kindness meditation). The raw signal can be used to develop your own
classifiers/feedback measures.

Currently I think the practicality of one dry sensor on a wireless headset,
combined with the cheap price, beats every competitor on the consumer level.

------
bayesianhorse
I did some work with the Neurosky Mindwave Mobile headset. Compared to OpenBCI
it is cheaper and more practical to use, but on the other hand it only has one
channel and a resolution of 512hz. It is mainly useful for neurofeedback
training and assisting learning technologies. It has been used for simple BCI
tasks.

OpenBCI offers more channels, and I suspect a higher possible resolution.
You'll have to get more involved with the hardware though, both in terms of
rigging a device and electrodes, and programming the hardware on the chip
(arduino). More channels means that you can increase spatial resolution, which
allows for easier discrimination between mental "switches", more advanced
diagnosis and feedback.

Still, keep in mind that you need to get dirty with the hardware!

------
SoftwareMaven
_sigh_

I need help. I showed this to my son (14) as a prop to encourage interest in
STEM work.

"You mean I could control Minecraft with my brain?"

Yes, son, that's exactly what it would be for, so you can look at a block and
make it disappear.

~~~
p4bl0
Whatever are his motives, if he develops the technology and doesn't crap on
humanity the way the patent system allows one to do, other people will see the
potentials and make good use of it. That's why academic freedom is important
:-).

In other word, let him make bubbles… cf
[https://gist.github.com/stoutbeard/4158578](https://gist.github.com/stoutbeard/4158578).

~~~
SoftwareMaven
As long as he makes _something_ , I'm not too picky. I have a music maker, a
graphic novel maker, a musical theater performance maker[1], and...I don't
know, yet. Of course I'd love him to be a software maker, but all I really
want is his creativity and intellect to grow through making _something_ he
loves.

1\. I was in theater in high school, but I never "made" a performance. The
difference is, well, acting. :)

------
blueking
Way overpriced. Emotivs epoc was $300 and did 16 channels. Or 14... I forget.

~~~
ziodave
I just checked, it's 400 USD, raw data is another 300 USD.

~~~
blueking
No there is a firmware hack called emokit which allows data with the $300
headset (correction its $400 now LMAO). However, emotiv is by far the single
worst company I ever dealt with. Worst product support experience of my life.
Having bought one of those epoc headsets I have to say its the very definition
of flimsy, a half baked buggy product with planned obsolescence and
proprietary restriction built in on every level of design. Emotiv even
censored their forum and deleted my username to hide how they totally fucked
me over. I support the openbci guys they have done a great thing by making a
open source EEG sensor kit but well they are being rather greedy in the
marketing. A terrible idea because right now they need to build a developer
community around the device. They should be giving these kits away.

~~~
gravity13
sad to hear that! My epoc is on its way.

~~~
daeken
If you plan to use Emokit, please drop me a line (email's in my profile) if
you have any issues. I'm no longer the maintainer, but I like to keep abreast
of its usage, and want to make sure that it continues working for new devices.
(For context, I'm the original reverse-engineer behind Emokit.)

~~~
gravity13
Awesome, will do! (and yeah, I've got emokit starred already :) )

